

Show HN: Beak – Measures how "smart" your tweets are (Featured on Product Hunt) - hijohnnylin
http://beakscore.com

======
hijohnnylin
Hi HN,

I built this on July 4th, while pondering what effect Twitter has on modern
day communication.

It analyzes the grade level of a Twitter account by using a modified version
of the SMOG readability index and tells you your "smartest" and "un-smartest"
tweets. Beak also tells you how you rank vs other Tweeters. There's also a
leaderboard.

This was a fun day project for me and I'd really appreciate any feedback,
comments, and suggestions.

Thanks, jl

~~~
tzs
Interesting. My "smartest" and "un-smartest" tweets together give an oddly
accurate picture of me.

Smartest (grade level 17.1): Am I a bad man for buying Pepperidge Farms
Holiday Entertaining Cookies (repeatedly!) even though I shall do no holiday
entertaining?

Un-smartest (grade level 3.1): THERE IS A MOTHER FUCKING LIZARD IN MY MOTHER
FUCKING HOUSE!

------
marcosscriven
Didn't seem to work so well for me. "Good news - float textures have arrived
in iOS 8 beta 3 WebGL" doesn't seem all that 'um-smart'

[https://twitter.com/marcosscriven/status/486449369005056000](https://twitter.com/marcosscriven/status/486449369005056000)

------
hijohnnylin
Interesting - TIME.com cloned this idea today without referring to Beak . I
suppose it could have been a coincidence though?
[http://time.com/2958650/twitter-reading-
level/](http://time.com/2958650/twitter-reading-level/)

------
mp4box
XSS

[http://www.beakscore.com/welcome/beakme/?u=%3Cscript%3Ealert...](http://www.beakscore.com/welcome/beakme/?u=%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%27xss%27%29%3C/script%3E)

~~~
hijohnnylin
hey thanks for the catch! added some sanitization on the input.

